# Problems caused by improper tramming of mill....



## HMF (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Frank Ford (Jun 18, 2011)

Look for the moire pattern - then you know you have tram nailed:


----------



## HMF (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is a tram tool they made to fix the problem:

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=822.0


Best,


Nelson


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 19, 2011)

Most people acknowledge the effect, and use it to their advantage. If you cant the head a thousandth or so, the trailing edge of the cutter doesn't touch, and you get a smooth surface. Granted, there is a slight concave effect on the surface, but with a minimum cant, and a large sweep of the cutter, it is usually within acceptable limits. Most things that must be truly flat are ground and/or lapped anyway.


----------

